
University Bans Social Media for a Week - jackowayed
http://mashable.com/2010/09/13/harrisburg-university-social-media-ban/
======
JohnnyBrown
University officials were banned from using (fossil fuels | artificially
hydrogenated lipids | fax machines) for a week. "we just wanted them to see
the impact these technologies have on their lives."

------
nanairo
Yep, I think it won't work either (too many holes in their ban).

However I would have really wished for the University to use this chance to
carry a proper experiment, gathering data, analysing them, etc. They are a
university, after all! They got a chance to study the effect of the ban on
people's activities and behaviour... why not try to collect some data?

It may be useless and too noisy, but still.

------
ENOTTY
This brings back memories of trying to find open proxies in high school and
middle school. Hopefully these college students will be as enterprising.

------
dlnovell
I think 24 hours would be long enough to get the point across. I expect 100%
of the students at that university will find other access during the week, but
if he kept it to a length that the ADD addled brains of college students could
possibly have a chance of withstanding I think he'd have much better results.
Interesting idea though.

------
dRother
Oh no, you mean they have to go to Starbucks or something?

